# How do I make signs?



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

I've had a great time making a number of the ColoModel structures, but they cry out for identification signs, advertisements, etc. I've tried lamination paper in the past, but that just doesn't last. I guess signs have to be in black and white because of UV's, but how to laminate once that will last for years???? Any thoughts? I know many have made them because there are great photos all over this website sporting great station and business signs. What's the secret?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just search for vintage signs and print the pictures. Most are already at about the right size when you print them. Then I just sandwich them between two pieces of wide "cellophane tape." They only last a few years but the cost is minimal and replacement is easy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using ink jet vinyl by Paplilio. Once you print on it, it is waterproof. I did spray it with a UV spray this time, they faded on me last summer. SO hoping it will be better. Just peel and stick them on. I usually stick them to a piece of plastic, then on the building. Used some double sided outdoor tape this time. Figured, if they fade I can pull them off this fall and print up new ones. I got the paper on ebay, they have laser decal paper also. I've had good luck with laser decal paper, not so good with ink jet.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd be glad to make you some vinyl building signs that will last you for at least 5 years. I have some my railroad that have been out now for right at 6 years and they still look like new, but the paint they were applied to has faded. I have several colors available, and I often apply the lettering here on a vinyl background shaped to match the sign substrate it will be applied to. That way you also have a nice vinyl background. G-Scale Graphics


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the Papillio paper as well. It holds up very well. I've used other "tried and true" method from my past out here in the Colorado sun, and they didn't last a season. The vinyl sheets from Papillio with a coating of Krylon UV sealer has held up well for coming up on three years now. Even in our sun, which will yellow a newspaper by noon, the colors have held very well. 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I use vinyl inkjet paper for my signs. Most have held up well. I do use pricey Epson DuraBrite ink which is waterproof and UV resistant all on its own but I do spray too. I said most because I have notice deterioration in about 1 in 10 (mostly large area of Red for some reason) after a couple of years outdoors. 

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/building projects/obriens1.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/fall equinox 07 run/thurmont.jpg
sorry can't post pics here anymore. 

Great source for signs here - http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9280

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

and i thought links were automatic now???


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

K.... Are you using ink jet or laser Papillio paper? I also contend with Colo UV's; my layout is at 9,000' in Lake City CO. Thanks, Dick


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Altterrain....Those are great signs and also great job on ColoModel bldgs. That reference to signs is an all time great. I only went four pages into the 36 and found more signs than I could ever use. Plus....a lot of tips on how to apply them. Thanks!!!! Dick


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I'm using ink jet. I think I'm using an Epson now. I've rotten luck with printers. It seems I replace the printers more often than the ink.  

Lake City? I was out there in January. Great little town! For being the most remote town in Colorado, I've sure met a lot of people who have connections there. You one of the 400 or so year-rounders? If you get channel 4 (CBS-4 out of Denver, KCNC), set your Tivo for next Saturday at 6:30 pm. The segment I was in town producing will air as part of "Colorado's Most Endangered Places." It's high on my places to return to in the summer. Engineer Pass over to Silverton just sounds like too much fun! (I'll probably have to blindfold my wife...) I _almost_ tried my hand at ice climbing while I was out there. Settled instead for a beer and buffalo burger at the Packer saloon. 

Later, 

K


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

K... 
Unfortunately, won't have access to Chan 4 out of Denver as I live in a suburb of Dallas.  I'm a summer resident in LC; built a summer home there in 1982 and reside there about 6/15 to 10/1 every summer to escape the heat in Dallas.  That's where my large scale layout is located; the local baker got excited by mine and started last year putting in a large scale layout as a 'business attractor' (read tax deduction). When you're in LC in the summer give me a call (970 944 2583); I'd love to show you my layout and possibly share an adult refreshment. We (daughters, grandchildren, etc) will be having our 5th Annual Train Party probably in late July or early August and would love to have a visitor. We invite over 100 friends and town people and it has grown to be quite an event. Grant Houston (editor of the Silver World)-- whom you probably met-- came out last year and was quite impressed. Give me a call in LC any time after June 15. You're very right; Lake City is a great town and most north Coloradans are unaware of this little gem. (We who are already here mostly are happy to keep it that way, but the local businesses on which we depend and the owners of which are all close friends could stand a lot more business. We all therefore encourage and appreciate the publicity.)


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Altterrain.... I'm not familiar with the Papilio product and have been scanning their website. I can see the use of the waterproof vinyl for standalone signs such as the signs on a station for the name of the town, but I note that the signs for Lucky Strike, Coca Cola, etc seem to be applied directly on the "wood" of the ColoModel. Are these done with the 'Inkjet Rub-on decal paper" I see on that website? If not, please enlighten me. BTW, your stuff looks really good! Dick


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems I replace the printers more often than the ink.  

hehe You probably save money that way.


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Del.... Thanks for the extremely kind offer. However, I think I'll take a shot at the Papilio paper route. Just ornery enuf to want to take a shot at it myself. Thanks again! Dick


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gdancer on 16 Apr 2010 04:14 PM 
Altterrain.... I'm not familiar with the Papilio product and have been scanning their website. I can see the use of the waterproof vinyl for standalone signs such as the signs on a station for the name of the town, but I note that the signs for Lucky Strike, Coca Cola, etc seem to be applied directly on the "wood" of the ColoModel. Are these done with the 'Inkjet Rub-on decal paper" I see on that website? If not, please enlighten me. BTW, your stuff looks really good! Dick 
Dick,

Most of my signs I stick to thin styrene then glue them to the buildings with a couple of dabs of GOOP. The Lucky Strike sign was applied directly to the building after cleaning. I didn't get my inkjet vinyl for the above source but an eBay seller - MAMMY-MAGNETS-and-MORE_Craft-and-Printing-Supplies (though currently on vacation). I have not tried the rub on paper yet but I would be wary using it for 24/7 outdoor use.


-Brian


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

For $15 or less you can get some real nice signs...look here http://www.rainbowridgekits.com/images/signpricing.htm . These things last too.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dick, 
My family and I had dinner at Southern Vittles just last night! Maybe we can get together sometime this summer? Nice to hear about another large scaler in the area. 

Cheers, 
Matt Hutson 
near Gunnison, CO


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Altterrain & East Broad Top..... 
Thanks for the guidance. Turns out Papilio Paper is manufactured about 30 miles from me in the Dallas area and I've gotten a shipment of their vinyl paper and their UV protective overllaminate within a couple of days. I've gone ape with it, printing and affixing signs all over the place all drawn from the reference you gave me for 'good signs'. Since you said your Lucky Strike was directly affixed, that's what I've done with most of mine except for station signs which I've affixed to styrene as you indicated. We'll see whether the direct affixing to the sides of the buildings will withstand the weather. Won't be able to do this until June when I travel to Colo where my layout is. I'd post photos of these buildings here but I can't figure out how to do it. (I've looked at the tutorial but it fits only a new topic, not a topic already in progress like this. If you or anyone knows of a link to give me --a technologically challenged 77 year old--simple instructions for posting photos, I'd be happy to show off my feeble efforts.) In short, I'm delighted with and grateful for the suggestions you made.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick

The process remains the same whether creating a new topic or adding a new reply to an existing topic, it even remains the same if you are editing an existing reply. The only exception with the editing you only have a three hour time limit in which to accomplish any editing, then you're locked out.

By your statements in your previou reply I'm not sure just which instructions you looked at, so the following link takes you to the MLS FAQ page. The instructions you want are the video that is accessed by clicking on...

*How do I 'Include Pictures' in my posted replies?*http://www.mylargescale.com/Resources/FAQ/tabid/80/Default.aspx[/b]
The 'Insert Image' button looks like this


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

This is my General Store named after a granddaughter; it's to go in a fairly uncivilized cabin-oriented portion of my layout.










Another View










As you can see, I rather got carried away with all those great signs! Thanks for all the help! Dick
(Hope I've got the photoposting thing worked out OK.)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been using the inkjet printable vinyl from that "mammy magnets" seller on ebay. I spray it with Krylon UV matte, so far they're holding up pretty well. Here are some of my newest signs:


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Well....I've finally gotten it. Steve, I reduced the resolution on my computer then uploaded my photos. Here are 4 of my ColoModel Structures and the signs MLS members helped me make. I note that the Papilion UV vinyl overlaminate tends to dull the color of the signs somewhat and, as suggested by the last member, merely overspraying with Krylon UV matte may be sufficient to protect the signs from all weather without having to put that additional vinyl on. I guess we'll find out. Thanks again to everyone. (BTW, this is not my layout but some abandoned track in a raised garden I used as a backdrop to make these pics a little more interesting.)


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

Ray.... Great signs and great models. I'm certainly not in your class as a model maker! Are they outside in all weather and--if so-- how long have your signs been outside? Thanks. I like the brightness of your signs. See my previous reply (the ones with the photos).


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Dick. Those are some really fine looking buildings.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By gdancer on 26 Apr 2010 04:21 PM 
Ray.... Great signs and great models. I'm certainly not in your class as a model maker! Are they outside in all weather and--if so-- how long have your signs been outside? Thanks. I like the brightness of your signs. See my previous reply (the ones with the photos). 


The signs that say "rock shop" were just put on a few days ago. The posters on the side of the building have been there about a year. The buildings are outside all the time. 


I also used this vinyl to make one of the signs on the side of my locomotive. I left the lettering white, with a black background.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Dick. 

-Brian


----------

